

Ask HN: Subscription Payment Gateway? - Slashed

I have developed a webapp which I'm planning to release soon.
Can you recommend any Subscription Payment Gateway?<p>I know about RBS WorldPay, Paypal and Amazon FPS. What do you use(or would use)?<p>Thank you in advance.
======
sync
It depends on your demographic. I use Amazon FPS:

\- because my customers will probably have an amazon account w/ CC info in it,
and will probably not have a paypal account.

\- to avoid having to deal with storing CC info on my end.

\- to avoid having to buy a HTTPS cert entirely.

That being said, I am not huge on the fact that they leave my site to go pay
-- though, I'm hoping users are used to this by now (a la paypal).

------
jacquesm
authorize.net

ccbill.com

epoch.com

vxsbill.com

------
ljharb
Recurly.com

------
officemedium
authorize.net's ARB or CIM

------
msbmsb
also skipjack.com

